# Suche "Werbt einen Freund"



## Pyromatics (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

wir der Titel schon sagt suche ich jemanden, der mich werben möchte. 

Was ich biete:

-Die Keys zahle ich natürlich alle selbst (außer du bestehst darauf ).
-Erfahrung seit Vanilla, summiert ca 5 Jahre.
-Spielerfahrung bis Ende Cataclysm (nur Horde)
-Angenehme Onlinezeiten mit dem Drang schnell zu leveln.
-Reife (mit 25 Jahren ist zwar nicht immer alles ernst aber Spaß kann ich von Kindergarten ganz gut trennen).
-ein Mic, dann können wir uns das ewige Tippen sparen.

Was du mitbringen solltest:

-Jeder, egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein, darf mich werben.
-Das Alter sollte möglichst bei 16-18+ liegen.
-genügend Onlinezeit, am besten in den Abendstunden, ca 17 Uhr bis ca 23 Uhr. Ich will ja auch von den 300% profitieren.
-einen TS³-Server
-Spielverständnis (Ich möchte niemandem seine Klasse erklären müssen).
-Verständnis dafür, dass RL > WoW steht. Und wenn ich an einem Tag mal keine Lust hab, dann ist das einfach so.

-_optional_: Etwas Startkapital für mich, muss keine exorbitant hohe Summe sein aber ich will auch nicht common-loot farmen um mir den Lehrer leisten zu können.

Was ich nicht brauchen kann:

-Diven
-Spieler, die mühseelig Questtexte durchlesen. Ich möchte möglichst schnell 90 werden.
-...alles andere was mit negativer Einstellung zu tun hat 


Das wars erstmal von mir, der/die Erste bekommt den Zuschlag. 

LG Domi


----------



## leximo (11. Oktober 2012)

Du hast post (;


----------



## IcEBoY (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Pyromatics ich habe rein zufällig auf dieses forum geschaut und gelesen, dass du jemanden suchst der dich werben möchte 
Ich hätte da ein angebot für dich....
Also ich würde dich werben und wir würden in rekord zeit 85er erstellen  warum ich dass will? alle meine freunde spielen auf einem anderen realm und der char transfer + fraktionsänderung ist einfach zu teurer.
Ich bin 18 jahre alt und spiele ca. jeden tag von 16-24 uhr World of Warcraft. Dadurch bin ich mittlerweile auch sehr efahren und kenne mich sogut wie 100 % mit den startgebieten aus. 2 tage lvl 60 4 tage lvl 85  razz fazz. Wenn  du willst könnte ich dir dann auch ein bischen starthilfe geben in sachen gold. 

Mfg Iceboy

Wäre net wenn du dich melden würdest!


----------

